# Flex in Alaska



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You can now sign up to Flex in Little Rock, Alaska. 

Better have your bear spray and maybe a .44 with you when you go deliver a package to a cabin in the woods.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Why is Miami not there?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Little Rock is home of former President Bill Clinton. And it's in Arkansas (AR).


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

But amazon posted Little Rock (AK). That was why the OP posted the emoji.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There's no Little Rock Alaska. I understood what LolIKnow meant.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like Amazon changed the AK to AR finally. Too bad for Alaskans that wanted to join Flex.


----------

